# Is there a Gmail App that will let me use ringtones are individual notifications



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

I want to know if there is an app that will allow me to use mp3 music as individual email contacts whenever I receive and email.

An app call alirmer stated it would. I read the user guide, set it up. But it wouldn't work.

I'm new to the Droid world. Gave up my BB Storm2 for my Bionic and now I'm going through growing pains.


----------

